# [Video] My OH PLLs algs + execution



## Weston (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Joker (Sep 7, 2010)

I saw this already. It was helpful 
Cept it needs some annotation, which you said youd get to.
Btw the embed you posted in this thread doesnt work, its just white.


----------



## ukrcuber (Sep 7, 2010)

Weston said:


>


like this?


----------



## Edward (Sep 7, 2010)

Mind putting your list of algs in this thread too? <3 this, gonna help me alot (already going to switch to the V and F perm you use).


----------



## incessantcheese (Sep 7, 2010)

Edward said:


> Mind putting your list of algs in this thread too?.



+1 and bump

and another sentence since we're not supposed to just +1 threads anymore :fp


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 7, 2010)

incessantcheese said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Mind putting your list of algs in this thread too?.
> ...


How is that any better?

He said he would add annotations in the video. Maybe try reading descriptions next time - not everyone copies it down from YouTube to their SS threads.

Weston - I downloaded it, then flipped it for my usage. 
Nice video, I shall be switching quite a few of my algs soon (once annotations are up  )


----------



## incessantcheese (Sep 7, 2010)

it's not any better, i just think it's a stupid rule lol

i think "putting your list of algs in this thread *too*" predicates our reading his description on the video. maybe don't assume things and automatically take such a condescending tone next time :fp. i was mostly posting to let him know there was more interest, since there wasn't much response to his thread yet.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 7, 2010)

incessantcheese said:


> it's not any better, i just think it's a stupid rule lol
> 
> i think "putting your list of algs in this thread *too*" predicates our reading his description on the video. maybe don't assume things and automatically take such a condescending tone next time :fp. i was mostly posting to let him know there was more interest, since there wasn't much response to his thread yet.


"i just think it's a stupid rule lol"
That's not really up for either of us to decide.

~the second part~
Erm, the fact that he said he would be putting algs in annotation ... well, odds are, either he or someone else will be posting them here quite shortly anyway. Also, condescending tone or whatever was not really intended for.

Anyway, he seems to be adding annotations now (I watched part of it, and saw Ua and Ub had annotations, but not the next ones )


----------



## incessantcheese (Sep 7, 2010)

well, i think forum rules are for us to decide. and yes, you have a very condescending tone, unfortunately. i suppose it's easy to do on the internet. but that's all besides the point. we're just cluttering up his thread now.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 7, 2010)

I actually use most of those algs. Just my execution is nowhere near your speed.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 7, 2010)

incessantcheese said:


> well, i think forum rules are for us to decide.



There's a reason why not everyone is a moderator. Also, the point of the "no +1" rule is because there's absolutely no reason for you to post that uselessness. What good does it do for you to post that? It doesn't add any valuable information or have any way for another person to comment on it, making it useless for a forum.


----------



## nck (Sep 7, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> How is that any better?
> 
> He said he would add annotations in the video. Maybe try reading descriptions next time - not everyone copies it down from YouTube to their SS threads.
> 
> ...



omg 
exactly what I'm currently doing.


----------



## incessantcheese (Sep 7, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> incessantcheese said:
> 
> 
> > well, i think forum rules are for us to decide.
> ...



yeah, there are a lot of reasons why people aren't moderators. you have to have been around for a while, know some people, and ideally have certain qualities. someone as argumentative as me (or kirjava or dene or someone) probably wouldn't make a very good candidate as a moderator... but my point is that in an effort to reduce spam/flaming/whatever, a forum can kind of lose its internet-forumy feeling. of course, my obvious flaunting of the new rule isn't really the most civilized way of objecting things, but _at the same time_, i think my post was justified. weston posted a useful video, there had only been two actual responses to the thread before it was bumped off the first page, so i was simply expressing my interest in the video. there wasn't really much discussion to be made so far, but i wanted to let him know we were, uh, eagerly awaiting annotations.


----------



## keemy (Sep 7, 2010)

hmm Weston I think Some of your algs could be even faster if you did a z before execution (ex try this G perm z U2 r U' R U' R' U r' U2 x' U' R U, or a fast finish it so drop cube and re grab to do R'DR but hard to explain that precisely in here)


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 7, 2010)

incessantcheese said:


> my point is that in an effort to reduce spam/flaming/whatever, a forum can kind of lose its internet-forumy feeling.




And starting an unrelated argument about rules in someone else's thread totally helps.


----------



## incessantcheese (Sep 7, 2010)

no, it doesn't, you're right, and i acknowledge that, but it takes more than one person to derail a thread, and i certainly didn't intend to do that to the thread when i first posted.

edit: of course, this post doesn't help, either. i'm just going to stop lol


----------



## Edward (Sep 7, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Mind putting your list of algs in this thread too?.
> ...



You's talkin to me? I know what he said in the description. I was saying that it would make coming back and referring to the algs a bit easier if he put them in the thread. I didn't know he didn't already have them saved somewhere.

But I shall do what must be done to learn these algs!


----------



## teller (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks, Weston! The timing couldn't be better...my OH is entering into an adolescent phase, and it's great to have a mature style to look up to. I'll be picking this apart for weeks.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 7, 2010)

Okay, that's it, Weston.
I'm finally (FINALLY) going to start practicing the U' flick.

My hand hurts already.


----------



## Joker (Sep 7, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Okay, that's it, Weston.
> I'm finally (FINALLY) going to start practicing the U' flick.
> 
> My hand hurts already.



U' flick? Its easy (assuming you OH left handed)
I think you meant U flick


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Sep 8, 2010)

how can you be so dawn fast O_O? This is freaking, freaking impressive...


----------



## Shortey (Sep 8, 2010)

Joker said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, that's it, Weston.
> ...



He cubes with his right hand.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 8, 2010)

Morten said:


> He does OH with his right hand.



Fixed to make sense


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 8, 2010)

incessantcheese said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Mind putting your list of algs in this thread too?.
> ...



lol, adding another sentence like the one in bold doesn't necessarily change anything.
And how is it a :fp? It's a really good rule, in my (and I'm sure in everyone else's) opinion.


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Sep 8, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> incessantcheese said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



in my opinion it isn't a good rule. I'd like to have the feedback from the other forum members. If I post something (such as this vid) and someone asks me to put the list of algs in the thread, I'll do it, but it's not my top priority. Now, if someone asked that, and several people requested it along, it'd be a higher priority.

See the reason?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 8, 2010)

CharlesOBlack said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > incessantcheese said:
> ...



Yeah its a stupid rule. I'm not going to argue about it though. 

Sweet video I might switch to almost all of these algs. Also your turn speed is ridiculous...


----------



## Joker (Sep 8, 2010)

Morten said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...


Oh ok lol.


oprah62 said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > He does OH with his right hand.
> ...



Lol I got what Morten said. Thanks anyhow


----------

